# Columbia Visual Exercise - Can it only be one scene and location?



## alek (Oct 15, 2020)

For this year's Columbia MFA application, the visual exercise is described as a "2-person SILENT SCENE (no dialogue), between one and two minutes long, which deals with the idea of 'COMING TOGETHER'." I keep going back and forth on whether this means that it must be a scene in the strictest scene in that it must be confined to one location/set-up, or if it can contain multiple locations. Can anyone provide me with some much needed guidance?


----------

